

Please reccomend best kids development environment - bradnickel

My 6 yr old spent hours yesterday starting to compose the storyline and interface for his first digital game. He's using Paper App on iPad to sketch it out. I am amazed at level of sophistication he is showing having designed a lit of interfaces for apps.<p>Any of you have recommendations for development platforms for kids that will teach him fundamentals, while still letting him create something to be proud of? I want him to be able to see results, while still challenging him to learn. Thanks for any help you can provide. I have a tiger by the tail.
======
rubinelli
My first recommendation would be <http://scratch.mit.edu/>

There are a number of commercial projects, including <http://www.stencyl.com/>
, <http://www.scirra.com/> , and <http://www.yoyogames.com/> that are a bit
more sophisticated, but Scratch is great for kids.

~~~
bradnickel
Thank you! I'll take a look at all of those suggestions.

